# Tesla Event Data Recorder Access by CAN



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

*** EDIT: For a step-by-step guide explaining how to download EDR data from your Model 3 and generate a report, please see @JWardell's writeup **in this post** ***

Attention to all the software geeks here: @Bokonon @Tom Bodera @JWardell

Tesla has publicly posted information to access the EDR and has also posted detailed instructions and links to buy the CAN to USB adapter, wire harness, and download links for their EDR retrieval software.

The instructions are for the Model S but presumably the X will be the same and possibly the 3 also. Apparently the harness changed from AP1 to AP2 but it seems that AP2.5 still uses the AP2 harness. I haven't clicked all the links so possibly a Model 3 guide is hidden in there somewhere.

This is WAY over my head but please knock yourselves out.

https://edr.tesla.com/


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

Ahh you beat me to it. I was just going to post this after reading it on Electrek.co


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Tom Bodera said:


> Ahh you beat me to it. I was just going to post this after reading it on Electrek.co


I imagine that individual modules have separate software to be able to get data. That field tech that did @SoFlaModel3 mobile repair had a laptop with all the goodies I'm sure. Maybe if we can distract one just long enough to clone the HDD...


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Clicking further on Tesla's EDR page specifically lists Model 3 as supported by Tesla for free assistance to access EDR logs.

https://edr.tesla.com/help

*Overview*
*The Tesla Model S, Model X, and Model 3 are equipped with an event data recorder (EDR). The EDR records data related to vehicle dynamics and safety systems when the system senses a crash or a crash-like situation, such as hitting a road obstacle. This data is stored in the vehicle's Restraints Control Module (RCM).*

*Data Retrieval*
EDR Data can be retrieved from all Tesla Model S, Model X, and Model 3 vehicles. Tesla Roadster, which was produced from 2008 to 2012, is equipped with an RCM but does not have an EDR.

*Report Service*
Tesla provides a free online service at https://edr.tesla.comwhere users can generate reports from retrieved EDR data files. After creating a MyTesla account, the user may upload EDR data files from their computer and generate reports in a PDF format. These reports contain important information regarding data polarity, application limitations, and other data limitations that should be reviewed carefully by the user in the context of the facts of a given event.​


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> I imagine that individual modules have separate software to be able to get data. That field tech that did @SoFlaModel3 mobile repair had a laptop with all the goodies I'm sure. Maybe if we can distract one just long enough to clone the HDD...


I'll try to break something to get him to come back


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I'm hoping the wiring connections are released by someone so we can DIY our own cables and not have to buy this set. Already have PEAK PCAN-USB, which can be bought for $250 (and I believe may also have cheap knockoffs)


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

One of the New Mexico Model 3s got in a fender bender (rear ended). She was told she could access the Event Data Recorder and the service center was going to send instructions. While the damage isn't awful, it does look like the guy who hit her munched the charge port and door :-( Anyone managed to access the EDR? I'm not terribly sure what's all available in the EDR but it'll be interesting to find out. Of course it'd be cool if the rear camera took a photo of the guy but of course, that's not going to be the case... The Service center was able to diagnose exactly when the accident happened, and that one of her ultrasonic sensors is bad. Oh, to add insult to injury, it was a hit and run, guy drove off. Boooooo!


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

tencate said:


> One of the New Mexico Model 3s got in a fender bender (rear ended). She was told she could access the Event Data Recorder and the service center was going to send instructions. While the damage isn't awful, it does look like the guy who hit her munched the charge port and door :-( Anyone managed to access the EDR? I'm not terribly sure what's all available in the EDR but it'll be interesting to find out. Of course it'd be cool if the rear camera took a photo of the guy but of course, that's not going to be the case... The Service center was able to diagnose exactly when the accident happened, and that one of her ultrasonic sensors is bad. Oh, to add insult to injury, it was a hit and run, guy drove off. Boooooo!


I believe the EDR doesn't have camera data. Only the vehicle parameters such as speed, accelerator, brake, steering wheel inputs, airbag deployment time.

It is REALLY beneficial to have a dash cam at all times. It may not help but we need to proactively protect ourselves!
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-a-dashcam-to-avoid-what-happened-to-me.5865/


----------



## Sparky4life (Jul 27, 2018)

Here's what I use, only $24: http://canable.io/


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I wonder if anyone has bought this yet so we can determine the connector needed for the diagnostic port. Maybe we all chip in for one


----------



## Krash (Nov 11, 2017)

Sparky4life said:


> Here's what I use, only $24: http://canable.io/


You use this on your 3?


----------



## Sparky4life (Jul 27, 2018)

Krash said:


> You use this on your 3?


Not yet, I use them at work (I'm an automotive software engineer). I'm picking up my Model 3 today!

Canable works with the socketcan tools in Linux. Along with cantools (Python) you have a complete open-source CAN stack. I just need a .dbc file for the Model 3..


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Sparky4life said:


> Not yet, I use them at work (I'm an automotive software engineer). I'm picking up my Model 3 today!
> 
> Canable works with the socketcan tools in Linux. Along with cantools (Python) you have a complete open-source CAN stack. I just need a .dbc file for the Model 3..


Congrats on picking up your new car. I hope everything goes smoothly.

I'm sure as more Model 3s get out in the wild, there will be many large hackathons.


----------



## DErkan (Oct 26, 2018)

Did anyone purchase the EDR cable from either EDRfinder.com or crashdatagroup.com ? I am in the boat of wanting to download my Model 3 EDR data and everyone so far is telling me to leave it to the pros. Well I consider myself geeky enough to do this myself without shelling out $2k


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Not yet. But we have a bit more info now that was not added to this thread.

-We now know the part number of the diagnostic connector. I bought a few of them.
-Unlike other Teslas, the diagnostic connector is NOT CAN, but apparently ethernet that is locked down. 

We haven't determined how to activate it. My guess is the EDR kit would not use the Peak adapter for the Model 3, and either have some other homemade hardware dongle, or do something special in software along with a USB to ethernet adapter.


----------



## Sid Vijay (May 22, 2017)

Hello everyone. I've been a passive reader of the forums here. I've owned a model 3 for past 4 months. Last week I was rear ended and there is a dispute in the 2 parties story with the insurance. I was trying to find if there has been any luck to read out the EDR data? I had not setup/saved my dash cam footage at the time of the incident, so trying to get the edr data. All I get from Tesla Service centers is that they need a law suit/subpoena 
Thanks in advance for any info on this.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Sid Vijay said:


> Hello everyone. I've been a passive reader of the forums here. I've owned a model 3 for past 4 months. Last week I was rear ended and there is a dispute in the 2 parties story with the insurance. I was trying to find if there has been any luck to read out the EDR data? I had not setup/saved my dash cam footage at the time of the incident, so trying to get the edr data. All I get from Tesla Service centers is that they need a law suit/subpoena
> Thanks in advance for any info on this.


I'm sorry to hear about your accident. I'm not sure that you would hav benefitted if your dash cam function was activated as it is only forward facing now.. I'm been extremely busy and haven't set up appointments to get my BlackVue group buy cams installed but your post has reminded me to stop delaying.

Please everybody protect yourself. There are a LOT of dishonest people on the roads! https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-a-dashcam-to-avoid-what-happened-to-me.5865/


----------



## dleonhart (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi there, my wife and I were in an accident in our Tesla 3 and our insurance company has told us they will reimburse us for the PEAK adapter and retrieval cable. I have located the PEAK adapter for $205, so now I'm looking for the retrieval cable male connector or better yet, complete cable outright. Does anyone have a source for the connector (or part number), or the entire cable? I have confirmed from Tesla the EDR data is available from our accident, so hoping to get this data downloaded soon. Also, does anyone know the baud rate for the EDR data in model 3? PEAK tells me it must match the adapter's settings exactly.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

A Peak CAN to USB won't help you with the Model 3 because its diagnostic connector is not CAN but encrypted ethernet. We've IDed (and I've built) the physical connector for it, but we haven't identified how to communicate yet.
My guess is that for Model 3 EDR kit, Tesla would provide some specific Ethernet to USB adapter that will work with its EDR application.
Tesla's EDR web site has a link to purchase their $1000 kit from crashdatagroup but you will see that Model 3 info is not yet available. I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't work yet.
I have no experience on the ethernet side of things to look into it further but perhaps someone else here can.

Very sorry to hear about the accident, I hope you are both OK.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> A Peak CAN to USB won't help you with the Model 3 because its diagnostic connector is not CAN but encrypted ethernet. We've IDed (and I've built) the physical connector for it, but we haven't identified how to communicate yet.
> My guess is that for Model 3 EDR kit, Tesla would provide some specific Ethernet to USB adapter that will work with its EDR application.
> Tesla's EDR web site has a link to purchase their $1000 kit from crashdatagroup but you will see that Model 3 info is not yet available. I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't work yet.
> I have no experience on the ethernet side of things to look into it further but perhaps someone else here can.
> ...


What's this?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> What's this?
> View attachment 19492


We don't know till one of you buys it


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> We don't know till one of you buys it


I just meant that I thought you thought it was not available. Looking again, maybe you meant the guide is not available yet. But it says it supports the Model 3.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> I just meant that I thought you thought it was not available. Looking again, maybe you meant the guide is not available yet. But it says it supports the Model 3.


Exactly. But my bet is the Model 3 doesn't use the Peak. 
Regardless you can see in my other thread the probing I've done to the diagnostic connector, with and without the correct connector. No CAN there.
I have CAN now, but the EDR Data is probably stored in the security module and only available over diagnostic ethernet.
All just speculation.
We need to make some good friends deep inside Tesla.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> We need to make some good friends deep inside Tesla.


I had a dream last night I had a pretty decent conversation with Elon. Does that count?


----------



## dleonhart (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi JWardell, thank you very much for your advice and concern. We are fine  My insurance company is willing to purchase the data kit, but they wanted to start with just the PCAN Adapter and in-vehicle connector for the model 3 to test the waters, so-to-speak. I will contact CrashDataGroup and ask them about this since they obviously sell the full kit. A very nice and helpful fellow from the company gave me the location of the port. Here is what he said and also included a pic _(The in-vehicle data port connector for a Model 3 is located underneath the door sill trim near the "B" pillar on the passenger side of the vehicle.)_

_







_


----------



## dleonhart (Nov 19, 2018)

Let me know if you are able to determine anything from this picture of connector location.


----------



## dleonhart (Nov 19, 2018)

I forgot to mention that CrashDataGroup said that Tesla is still working on the EDR download procedures as of this writing.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I've come across that connector before, and another slightly up the front of the door frame, that I think may be the same as the connector I am now using in the rear console. In all cases it is very difficult to get data without disconnecting the connectors and potentially setting off several alarms in the computer and possibly phoning home. I think in January myself or a few others may attempt to make a pass-through connector. Till then the only way I have been able to get data is by pushing needles into the connector (my previous attempts using paper clips failed).
I had several months without success until just two weeks ago, and so just beginning to dig into the data. All progress is documented in my Data Access thread. Diagnostic Port and Data Access

We are not sure yet what cables or adapters Tesla use for EDR access for the 3. It may be very different from the S if it goes through the diagnostic port under the dash which is completely different both physically and digitally. If you do get any information from CrashDataGroup, I would be very interested to know more.


----------



## dleonhart (Nov 19, 2018)

Hey and Happy New Year! I wrote to Crash Data Group and received a response from Scott who has been very kind and helpful. I also received notice from my insurance broker they will purchase the entire kit from me "IF" I am able to retrieve the data successfully. I find that rather off-putting, but at least they will reimburse me if I am successful. Evidently, there are a large number of Tesla-related accidents out there... or maybe, Tesla's just stand out from the crowded space of ICE cars. Anyway, here is Crash Data's response to my question as to their $1,000 kit using the Peak P-Can adapter to download Tesla 3 data. I also asked him if model 3 uses an encrypted Ethernet rather than P-Can. He said:

_"Tesla has not completed the download guide for the Model 3. The download procedures are very similar to the Model S and the Model X. The difference being the location of the in-car connector. Also, depending on the damage to the vehicle, re-powering the car through the first responder loop harness appears to be more challenging on the Model 3 than the others. The P-Can adapter WORKS with the Model 3, so I'm not sure where that information is coming from." _


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

dleonhart said:


> Hey and Happy New Year! I wrote to Crash Data Group and received a response from Scott who has been very kind and helpful. I also received notice from my insurance broker they will purchase the entire kit from me "IF" I am able to retrieve the data successfully. I find that rather off-putting, but at least they will reimburse me if I am successful. Evidently, there are a large number of Tesla-related accidents out there... or maybe, Tesla's just stand out from the crowded space of ICE cars. Anyway, here is Crash Data's response to my question as to their $1,000 kit using the Peak P-Can adapter to download Tesla 3 data. I also asked him if model 3 uses an encrypted Ethernet rather than P-Can. He said:
> 
> _"Tesla has not completed the download guide for the Model 3. The download procedures are very similar to the Model S and the Model X. The difference being the location of the in-car connector. Also, depending on the damage to the vehicle, re-powering the car through the first responder loop harness appears to be more challenging on the Model 3 than the others. The P-Can adapter WORKS with the Model 3, so I'm not sure where that information is coming from." _


So the question still remains, where is the different location, and most importantly what does the 3 harness look like?


----------



## dleonhart (Nov 19, 2018)

Working on it...


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Just now successfully downloaded EDR....more info soon!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Here is the info you need to download Tesla EDR Data from your Model 3!

First and foremost you will need Tesla's EDR Retrieval software and a windows laptop, available here:
https://edr.tesla.com
You will return to this site to upload your data and generate a report.

If you don't to buy the $995 kit from CrashDataGroup, here is what you will need:

-PEAK PCAN-USB adapter from Phytools or Amazon
-Female DB-9 breakout - you may need to remove the side screws for it to fit onto the CAN interface
-thin solid wire that can stick into small connector holes, or wire with DIP pins or sewing needles soldered on the end to do the same*
*if we find a proper connector or harness to use, I will hopefully remember to update this list
It is best to twist these wires together especially for longer lengths. I use this same setup to read powertrain CAN data from the rear console.










The wires should be connected to the DB-9 with CAN H (yellow) in pin 7 and CAN L (green) in pin 2. Of course you can use whatever color you want and keep track.

Next is to plug in to the car!
We have located a plug on the correct chassis CAN bus under the passenger seat, connected to the seatbelt module. Make sure the car is in park, and do not drive the car until after the connector is plugged back in!
Raise the passenger seat to the top, and mounted up under will be a ~5in black box with cables going into it. You can squeeze and remove the yellow connector (closest to the door), or you can squeeze the clips on the side of the box to remove it first to make it easier (though I am having trouble pushing the box back into its mount after this!)










The wires into this yellow connector are yellow, green, yellow, and blue. You should be able to push your wires/pins into the holes in the wire connector. These colors are reversed though! We want the first two yellow and green wires, but be aware on this connector the first Yellow is CANL and Green is CANH.

Plug everything together and into your computer, then run Tesla's EDR software. Just follow the prompts where it will hopefully connect and download EDR information to a small file in your Documents. Note if you want there is a checkbox in the menu to ignore VIN information if you prefer. This takes 5 minutes or so.

Then simply return to Tesla's EDR website to upload the .edr file, and after a minute it will spit out a PDF.









You will note that because I have not had a crash or airbag activation, Number of Events is zero.
The following pages have information on the crash event and data, but nothing of interest with no events. I would love to see what you see if you do have a crash event!

Please remember to plug the yellow connector back into the seat module before driving, or your car will give a safety restraint error.

Hopefully @Bokonon can update the top post to link to this post for folks searching and finding this thread.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Here is the info you need to download Tesla EDR Data from your Model 3!


Awesome! Fantastic writeup. Hopefully no one here will ever have to use it. 



JWardell said:


> Hopefully @Bokonon can update the top post to link to this post for folks searching and finding this thread.


Done!


----------



## bigroccrek (Dec 16, 2018)

The CAN connector in the Model 3 is under the passenger side door trim. See attached pictures. I don't know why but in the instructions they use the driver's side trim for illustrations, but I have confirmed it is the passengers side. Even the text says......remove the RH trim piece.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

bigroccrek said:


> The CAN connector in the Model 3 is under the passenger side door trim. See attached pictures. I don't know why but in the instructions they use the driver's side trim for illustrations, but I have confirmed it is the passengers side. Even the text says......remove the RH trim piece.
> 
> View attachment 23049
> View attachment 23050


That's probably the other end of the same harness...but only useful if you have the pass-through harness included in the kit I assume.


----------



## bigroccrek (Dec 16, 2018)

JWardell said:


> That's probably the other end of the same harness...but only useful if you have the pass-through harness included in the kit I assume.


Actually you just disconnect the connector and connect the CAN tool (PEAK) using the CAN adapter cable I bought from Crash Data Group and basically start the car and start the EDR software free from Tesla and voila you are able to download the event data. I downloaded the data from my Model 3 on Friday.


----------



## massappeal (Nov 29, 2018)

bigroccrek said:


> Actually you just disconnect the connector and connect the CAN tool (PEAK) using the CAN adapter cable I bought from Crash Data Group and basically start the car and start the EDR software free from Tesla and voila you are able to download the event data. I downloaded the data from my Model 3 on Friday.


Hey bigroccrek -- I was just in a collision with my Model 3. The dashcam didn't automatically save the footage and I'm trying to get the logs. Do you still have the EDR kit? Could I borrow or rent it from you? Also, I dropped my car at Avio Coach Craft on the West Side for repairs a couple days ago. How long did it take for them to get the parts and fix your M3? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I was watching one of the recent TeslaCam videos and thinking, realizing I have a solution that could have saved this person $1000+....
As you know, my CANServer now connects to this under-seat Chassis CAN Bus connection. It even offers space for an output (as I intended to add an external DB9 for Peak or other logger). So the CANserver can be used in lieu of the expensive EDR cable kit if you have a Peak adapter to use with Tesla's software!


----------

